# Biggest Bug in the history of the known Universe



## Peter Clausen (Aug 1, 2008)

Supersized scorpion!

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...t-scorpion.html


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! but no photo? :blink: funny it is over 3 million yrs old, ha ha, wonder if God knows that? :lol: ps btw, hope it don't come looking for me!


----------



## Thorska (Aug 1, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wow! but no photo? :blink: funny it is over 3 million yrs old, ha ha, wonder if God knows that? :lol: ps btw, hope it don't come looking for me!


wow... a 2.5 meter long scorpion... that would be a rather scary site too see today


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, I bet If it wanted to it could kill and eat a full grown poodle. Kind of a groosum idea but hey, it's true. That might have also been the smartest insect in the history of the world to, you have to be pretty smart to catch a fast slipery fish for dinner! Does anyone know what the smartest bugs in the world are that are living today?


----------



## Orin (Aug 3, 2008)

It doesn't really count since it's aquatic. Do the extant giant tube vent worms get longer than that?

The biggest land inverts were six-foot millipedes.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 4, 2008)

imagine if mantids got that big. humanity would be doomed forever.


----------

